# OVH GRA (Gravelines dead)?



## VMBox (May 19, 2014)

Hello,

Currently having issues with external connectivity to my GRA OVH Boxes from outside of OVH's network, anyone having the same issue?


----------



## VMBox (May 19, 2014)

IPv6 still appears to be working.


----------



## VMBox (May 19, 2014)

A bit of searching shows AS6830 Announced 37.187.32.0/19


----------



## VMBox (May 19, 2014)

And we're back.


----------



## VMBox (May 19, 2014)

BGP routing table entry for 37.187.0.0/19

Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)

  Not advertised to any peer

  6461 _*6830*_

    178.18.122.201 from 178.18.120.146 (178.18.122.201)

      Origin IGP, metric 0, localpref 100, valid, internal, best

      Originator: 178.18.122.201, Cluster list: 178.18.122.206 

      Last update: Tue May 20 00:15:50 2014


----------



## VMBox (May 20, 2014)

Hijack confirmed:

https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/468623075186327552/photo/1


----------

